# Gotta love bass fishing



## Dub-Nub (Oct 20, 2016)

Starting to get into bass fishing more and more. Much quicker then inshore fishing/wading and can be done during lunch time.

Caught 3 today during lunch with a buddy. He caught his first bass also.

5" Senko watermelon w/red&green specks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try zoom trick worm in june bug color....you won't be disappointed! What's the glove fer?

Glad ya'll got on a few!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Oct 20, 2016)

Glove is to prevent bass thumb because I am getting married next week and don't want my skin torn up from gripping bass LOL.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Good haul but let's be honest! She said you better not show up with your thumb torn up next week and you just said "OK I'll wear a glove baby".


----------



## Dub-Nub (Oct 20, 2016)

2RC's II said:


> Good haul but let's be honest! She said you better not show up with your thumb torn up next week and you just said "OK I'll wear a glove baby".


LMAO no she didn't ask me that. I enjoy silky smooth hands


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> LMAO no she didn't ask me that. I enjoy silky smooth hands


Hahaha once you been married a while, you don't worry bout it...you'll bare hand grip a shark by the mouth since you don't get to touch anymore...:whistling::blink:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

And once he's married he might even get to take the other glove off.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! You back in town??


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can always prove to your buddies when you've caught a lot of bass.
I haven't had a bad case of bass thumb in a while


----------



## Dub-Nub (Oct 20, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> Nice! You back in town??


I am leaving this coming week. I'd like to plan a good amount of time when you and I go out, these are just quick 1 hour lunch pond trips while at work haha



Chapman5011 said:


> You can always prove to your buddies when you've caught a lot of bass.
> I haven't had a bad case of bass thumb in a while


I will say that my bass thumb right now is due to improper gripping. I have only caught like 10 bass over the last two weeks and only one being 3+ lbs. I am learning a lot about them every time i go out. Senko worms are wonderful but i do plan to upgrade arsenal.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dub-Nub said:


> I am leaving this coming week. I'd like to plan a good amount of time when you and I go out, these are just quick 1 hour lunch pond trips while at work haha
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that my bass thumb right now is due to improper gripping. I have only caught like 10 bass over the last two weeks and only one being 3+ lbs. I am learning a lot about them every time i go out. Senko worms are wonderful but i do plan to upgrade arsenal.


Start with topwater. You have to know when to throw them...but nothing is better than seeing them hit it


----------



## Dub-Nub (Oct 20, 2016)

I love topwater. I caught 3 bass on super spook Jr last week in the morning and it was a blast. Unfortunately I have not been able to go out early enough again to try topwater. If they would buy it topwater all day, then I would use it all day also.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dub-Nub said:


> I love topwater. I caught 3 bass on super spook Jr last week in the morning and it was a blast. Unfortunately I have not been able to go out early enough again to try topwater. If they would buy it topwater all day, then I would use it all day also.


There are certain locations...

With lilly-pads....hint hint 

That will bite all day, just have to slow it down. And throw something weedless to get IN the pads, bass love shade as much as we do


----------

